# Would rat rations complete mixes be suitable for mice?



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Ok this may be a silly question but as rats and mice are so similar and I was told to follow the shunamite diet (which is for rats) when feeding my mice I just wondered if the complete mixes from rat rations would be suitable for mice?
Such as this one
No7 Complete- All Adults - £0.91 : ratRations.com, Rat food, base mixes and herbs

I have been making my own mix but always worry I'm not quite getting it right!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

From what I've read yes it's fine


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you Daynna  I'm gonna buy some and see what the mice think of it.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

No worries I'm ordering some the end of the month and my mousey will be going on it aswell


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

It just seems a cheaper option than me buying tons of stuff and some of it going to waste.
Hopefully the mice will like it. There are a few there to try so if they dont like one they may like another!


----------

